# Clean up of my Dads tackle box



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2021)

I got my Dads huge 747 Plano tackle box from my older brother last year. It was in severe need of cleaning. Top drawer had a few soft baits melted into the spaces. 
I cleaned up the majority of sticky mess with a small chisel and papertowel. Then sprayed some Goo Gone Gel in them and let em set for a couple hours to soak in.
Washed it off and rinsed it out a few times to make sure it was all clean.
Came out fairly decent....
Here's some before and after pix of it....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 22, 2021)

I seen a couple jitter bugs. Man I loved fishing with those for nighttime largemouths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 22, 2021)

I had a box just like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 22, 2021)

That brings back memories. I had a green PLano box with a single shelf. That box carried everything - lures, bait, lunch, extra line, pliers, a file, filet knife. It sat unopened while I was away at college and was moved back to CA when my folks retired. I found it one day in their garage and opened it. I am pretty sure that was the worst smell I've ever smelled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2021)

Good job Marc, now get out there with Jamieson and use it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2021)

It was pretty stinky. I almost tossed the whole thing in the trash. But, my wife suggested I take the time to clean it out. I'm glad I listened to her. (Don't tell her I said that!) 
The only thing really wrong with it is one of the side latches is broken. It still works it's just missing the the plastic nubbie thing for the hinge. I may add a rod of something to make it work properly this spring.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tony said:


> Good job Marc, now get out there with Jamieson and use it!



Soon as it gets warmer....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> It was pretty stinky. I almost tossed the whole thing in the trash. But, my wife suggested I take the time to clean it out. I'm glad I listened to her. (Don't tell her I said that!)
> The only thing really wrong with it is one of the side latches is broken. It still works it's just missing the the plastic nubbie thing for the hinge. I may add a rod of something to make it work properly this spring.


@Mrs ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2021)

Night and day! What an extra cool thing to have! Now you are just going to have to go out and catch some prize trophies so that you can show them to us! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 22, 2021)

Good project. I have my dad’s tackle box and I should do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tony said:


> @Mrs ripjack13



You bad little man....shame on you.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 22, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I had a box just like that!


Me too. I loved that thing!! Great memories there!! thanks Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2021)

Al loaded up...almost. still going through all my old boxes condensing them. I did eliminate 2 boxes full already...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 11, 2021)

You were holding out on us. He had way more than that one big Plano box. I bet that was a fun project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> You were holding out on us. He had way more than that one big Plano box. I bet that was a fun project.



The 2 on the left are mine. The one in the middle is my grandsons. And my dads is on the right...


----------

